# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Betta livida

## johannes

Betta livida, sepang 

these are the 'jelaous betta' from selangor...

very beautiful with green irids on their flanks and fins....

distinguished from coccina by their green tipped pelvic fins...

aren't they georgeous? , definitely!!

----------


## johannes

more pics... enjoy

----------


## greenD

the photos are great bro. looks like you don't keep them in black water?

I actually checked my coccina tank, and one of the males has those two distinctive light red marks on its gills too. Is that something specific to livida?

----------


## johannes

this bubblenester gp has 2 bars when flaring at their gill cover...

----------


## fhan

Bro any ohter way to tell them apart from the coccina,

like the size? Or are they same

thanks

----------


## fhan

I think the only way is green tipped pelvic fins for livida, and location collected,

They are nice little wild betta,

cheers

----------


## fhan

This species though to breed,

I have a pair closed to 3 months with me, have been conditioned the pair for breeding,

but no result so far.

any advise or tip to breed this betta,

thank you

----------


## mikeleech

What's your Temperature n Ph value?

----------


## fhan

Just room temperature, ph should be 6.

cheers

----------

